# Huge Dilemma



## girlie2010 (May 21, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago I did something stupid and have been feeling guilty every since. I messaged this guy from my church on Facebook. That is only part of the problem see we haven't "officially" met and I kinda snooped to find out what his name was. So I messaged him and he messaged me back and it wasn't good. Since then I closed the Facebook and haven't been to church at my usual time because I've been avoiding the situation. Just so you know I'm not entirely sure he knows what I look like so that's part of why if been avoiding see him. I have felt guilty ever since and don't know exactly what to do and there is NO WAY I'm going to confront him about. I haven't told anyone because I feel like a dumba**. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 21, 2010)

Wel what did you massage him? &amp; what did he say back?


----------



## girlie2010 (May 21, 2010)

I messaged him that we went to the same church and he wanted to know how I found him on facebook. Since we have never met he wanted to how I found him without actually meeting/talking to him face to face.


----------



## PrincessGangsta (May 21, 2010)

Damn. I wouldn't of said that, haha. I dunno what you could do for this to cease. If you go back to your church do you think he'd recognize you from your picture on Facebook?


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 21, 2010)

was he mad that you found him or was he just curious to know how you found him!!??

I would just go to church &amp; go about my day Whats the worst he can do ? Just go about your day dont look all suspicious either lol like dont keep looking at him to see if he suspects you !!! I suggest not letting a message on the internet ruin your regular routine


----------



## Karren (May 21, 2010)

So far it sounds like a non-issue to me! you didn't do or say anything wrong. And if he's on FB he would have to assume that people will recoginize him.. Unless he has something to hide? Lol. I won't even go there.. But I'd just go about your life and if he says something let him have it!! He's defensive for some reason that you may not know.


----------



## girlie2010 (May 21, 2010)

I didn't put my picture on facebook.


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 21, 2010)

even better he dont know who you are , unless he knows your name than asked around at church to find out who you are but Realy not a big deal IMO


----------



## PrincessGangsta (May 21, 2010)

Well, you can go to church without worrying about him finding out who you are.


----------



## girlie2010 (May 21, 2010)

His father taught at the high school I went to and I told him that do you think he would still find out who I was? I didn't actually tell him I went to the school.


----------



## AudreyNola (May 21, 2010)

Karren's right, he's on FB, he put himself out there. I bet if anything, he's flattered. Don't feel bad about this!


----------



## Lucy (May 21, 2010)

i don't think he would... he's probably forgotten about it by now to be honest. just go to church as normal, and if the worst comes to the worst and you bump into him and he asks about the message, just say you wanted to branch out and make new friends at church but that you're a little shy about it, and then just laugh it off.


----------



## girlie2010 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for the advice if he didn't know who I was he shouldn't have messaged me back anyway. Should I reopen my facebook?


----------



## Lucy (May 21, 2010)

hell yes. otherwise it looks a bit weird. just reopen your facebook and carry on like it didn't happen. you'll be fine, trust me, people don't spend a lot of time thinking about what other people do. everyone is always more concerned with how they're appearing to others (like you right now! lol) than what other people are actually doing.

even if he did notice it and remembers it in church, that's still a good thing right? because you have a taking off point from this. you can laugh it off as just being shy and trying to make friends, and then oh look at that, you're talking together, you're laughing-- you're becoming friends! is he cute?


----------



## Dragonfly (May 21, 2010)

I thought the reason people joined Facebook was to meet others?

Just go about your business - he doesn't know who you are or what you look like.

He'll move on...


----------



## Karren (May 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *girlie2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the advice if he didn't know who I was he shouldn't have messaged me back anyway. Should I reopen my facebook? I get messages from people I don't know all the time and sent messages.. Mainly explaining why we should be friends.. So its not uncommon. I'd open your back up.. And then befriend me and if he gives you any crap I'll take care of him! Lol.


----------



## girlie2010 (May 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I get messages from people I don't know all the time and sent messages.. Mainly explaining why we should be friends.. So its not uncommon. I'd open your back up.. And then befriend me and if he gives you any crap I'll take care of him! Lol. What is your name on Facebook so I can friend request you?


----------



## Karren (May 21, 2010)

The link is on my signature. Karren Hutton.

Most guys hate forward crossdressers sending them friend invites and messages! Lol.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 23, 2010)

I agree with Karren on this.


----------



## Johnnie (May 23, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So far it sounds like a non-issue to me! you didn't do or say anything wrong. But I'd just go about your life.


----------



## perlanga (May 25, 2010)

Wow. Although I understand your embarrassed, I think your overreacting. If he says anything about how you found him just say, "oh I thought you went to my church and I figured I'd add you".


----------



## girlie2010 (May 25, 2010)

Thanks girls I know it wasn't that big of a deal now the only reason I made such a big deal of it was because his messages were so harsh. He didn't need to make the situation sound so bad. I honestly didn't think he would even message me back. So that's why I made it out to be a bigger deal that it was. I'm pretty much over it and he isn't that cute any way and he's a little bit older but not by much. Hopefully I find a new crush soon we will see.


----------



## Karren (May 25, 2010)

Would be interesting to find out why he was that way? Like what is he hiding? Lol.


----------



## Ricci (May 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Would be interesting to find out why he was that way? Like what is he hiding? Lol. Maybe He is taken or married?


----------



## divadoll (May 26, 2010)

I have made friend requests and have them ask the same thing. I guess its how you read the words. I just explained where I'd known them and how long ago and that I was sad that he didn't remember me




They add me after. Its not your problem, its his loss.


----------



## PinkyCheeks (May 30, 2010)

This might sound mean.

Even though you are curious and though I've been known to add people on facebook randomly I've generally spoken to them or know of them or someone who I know is there friend.

He could possibly be curious to who you are, why your adding him and for what reasons.

Ha there are some crazy people out there and connections like facebook are getting worse for attracting them people to gain the trust of stupid people and etc.

So he could of thought you were a crazy stalker girl who has an obsession over him and he was hung up on it.

Anyway partially kidding on that point.

Really I think it was an overreaction, you could of been open and mentioned you were interested in him and noticed he went to the same church as you and he still couldn't have possibly recognised you at all if you didn't have a photo up etc.

If it really bothered you that much you should of just blocked or deleted him instead of running away and suspending your account.

Just relax a little and see how things could of played out next time if you go hunting down another crush.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cherryblossom13 (May 30, 2010)

Don't worry about it! People do that stuff ALL OF THE TIME! It has happened to me on Myspace, and facebook. Everyone does it,so reopen your Facebook and continue on! That's what social networking sites are for!


----------

